# Another New owner



## ivandrago24 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all, been scouting this sight for a good few weeks before finally placing a deposit on a 2001 ttr this morning. Looking forward to ownership and meeting other menbers on meets. Im located in hampshire, any info on local meets etc would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the ownership of a TTR  Enjoy :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome all the best people drive roadsters  
Have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk well worth joining


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome!

looking at this page is a bad idea, soon you'll be plotting your first mod.. and then the week after.. your next mod.. argh! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

